# Taxation in germany



## rohitd (May 15, 2013)

Hi, 
I am a resident of India. I am going to Germany for work purpose for 3 months.I had a query related to tax in Germany salary regarding following:
1.	What is the tax applicable in percentage if my Gross salary is say 50000Euro/per year.
2.	If I stay in Germany for only 3 months then the income in Germany for the given financial year will be less (only income earned in those 3 months). So in that case is there lower tax slabs which would be applicable to me. Will I get back the tax amount deducted , from the German government? Also what are different tax slabs.
3. Will the income earned in the 3 months be considered as my gross salary for given financial year when i apply for tax returns at end of financial year and the excess tax deducted will be returned to me
3.	If I need to apply for the returns at end of the financial year then do i need to heir a consultant, if yes what is the possible cost.

Thanks in advance
Rohitd


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

1. 50000 € p.a. will make around 29700 € net or 2470 € per month.
2. You will pay regular taxes (and receive 2470 € per month), but at the end of the year you can claim everything back that you paid too much. In your case, it should be roughly 2000 €, I think.
3. You can do it yourself, online even, but you need to do it in German language. A consultant will charge around 100 € for that.


----------

